# AceKard Hold up! (leetmod)



## hunter1118 (Feb 18, 2012)

It has been nearly a week since i ordered an AceKard from leetmod, and since then i haven't received a shipping confirmation email saying the have shipped my product. I've also sent an email saying they haven't shipped my order yet. As the the website says "The Processing time normally takes 1-2 business days" but it has been a week. Is the website leetmod inactive?​
Thanks for reading ​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2012)

Try emailing their costumer support again. If they don't reply, make a claim to...whomever/whatever you used to pay for it and have them refund you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 20, 2012)

Moved to appropriate place, 
tagged more specifically, 
and duplicate thread closed.


----------



## hunter1118 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Try emailing their costumer support again. If they don't reply, make a claim to...whomever/whatever you used to pay for it and have them refund you.



Sorry for Thread screw ups, I'm new.
Anyways, I will try contacting them again. I will post feedback later.


----------



## hunter1118 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, it has been 2 business days since i sent an email to them. Only problem is, what should i do now to refund my money?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2012)

What did you pay with?


----------



## hunter1118 (Feb 21, 2012)

Paypal.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2012)

Well then make a claim with Paypal. To do so, log into your Paypal account and find the payment you sent. Click on "Details" and at the very bottom should be a link to the Resolution Center with which you can use to...resolve...things.


----------



## BrianPhan (Feb 21, 2012)

hunter1118 said:


> Paypal.


Since you paid with Paypal you can just contact them to get your money back. My guess is they're waiting for stock..


----------



## hunter1118 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help! I will post if any problems occur.   :-3


----------



## hunter1118 (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks  like *BrianPhan *was right! Leetmod was just waiting for stock. Good thing i didn't cancel my order! Thanks For your help guys +1 like.


----------

